# help with bloated goldfish



## golden scales (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi can any one give me some advise with regards to my goldfish it lives in a 60 litre tank with 2 others it has been laying eggs for around a month its stomach is very swollen and it looks like a pine cone, I think it has dropsy. it has recently had velvet disease, I have already tried anti internal bacteria treatment which is now complete but there has been no change, bloodworms, velvet and slime treatment, tissue salts also tried, if any one out there could give me any help I would appreciate it thanks Golden Scales


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fancy goldfish need at least 100litres for 2 and then 40 litres on from that and single tails more than that (I will not keep a single tail in a tank). So your tank is too small and you are going to run into problems.

Get the infected fish out for now in a hospital tank. What type of goldfish is it?


----------



## golden scales (Nov 21, 2011)

The goldfish are not fancy goldfish just normal goldfish 2 lemon and one orange, I have put the sick one in a hospital tank I ahve been told the fish has dropsy and am treating it with epsom salts any help greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

golden scales said:


> The goldfish are not fancy goldfish just normal goldfish 2 lemon and one orange, I have put the sick one in a hospital tank I ahve been told the fish has dropsy and am treating it with epsom salts any help greatly appreciated thanks


thats actually worse. regualar goldfish need 100L each per fish, so your 3 really need 300L at least, preferably a pond...


----------

